# pruning almost 3 week into flowering



## MR.WATERWORKS (Aug 18, 2009)

how would this affect my plant is it a bad? would it reduce bud size i was thinkin of cutting the lower bud sites plz get back to me


----------



## Brick Top (Aug 18, 2009)

Read Uncle Ben&#8217;s topping technique. It is a sticky in the advanced marijuana cultivation forum.


----------



## tusseltussel (Aug 18, 2009)

don't take any top growth and don't take much.


----------



## MR.WATERWORKS (Aug 18, 2009)

im sorry but i still dont understand wat you mean dont take much as in dont take much bottom bud sites? or... LOL


----------



## tusseltussel (Aug 18, 2009)

MR.WATERWORKS said:


> im sorry but i still dont understand wat you mean dont take much as in dont take much bottom bud sites? or... LOL


the more you cut off the more stress it will cause so don't cut too much off.... and don't cut any top growth at this point it would only reduce yeild

don't top... at this point all you wanna do is clean up the undergrowth that won't get enough light to do much but still take it easy if need be cut a few and go back and finish in a couple days........... thats what i would do if in that situation. i do all my cutting before flower


----------



## MR.WATERWORKS (Aug 18, 2009)

oh okay thnx


----------



## raiderman (Aug 18, 2009)

pruning is taking all the real long side branches that are racing up cut out ,selecting the main braches if topped otherwise make a good clean preparation to fill in one large cola . .3 weex is good,no longer though.pruning is usually done at going into flowering then 2 to 3 weex into flowering. i usually do it at 2 weex.


----------

